# Networking advice



## fred974 (May 8, 2020)

Hi,

I have 4 xcp-ng (xenserver fork) hosts on 1x Dell PowerEdge C6220 made of 4 blades.
Each blade has 2sfp+ and 2x1gb NICs.
I have 2x MikroTik switches (CRS317-1G-16S+RM) with 16 Port SFP+ and I also have a dell pc5548 with 48x 1gb ports.

My question is this:
Should I mix 10G with 1GB?
Should I just create a bond with the 2 sfp+ port and pass all traffic in there and forget about the 2x 1GB nic or should I use both?
The SR will be a Dell EqualLogic PS6110 via sfp+

What is your recommendation?

Most of the VM will run FreeBSD running LAMP stack with Nginx, MariaDB and mail servers

Thank you all in advance


----------



## SirDice (May 8, 2020)

Use  the gigabit interfaces for managing the cluster (web interface, ssh, etc). Use the SFP interfaces to tie the VMs to your network.


----------

